# Whoever gets the first Revo with sound, please post



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got the email from Aristo.

40% off list right from Aristo $104 for the Revo receiver with generic diesel sound.

Very interested if someone would do a youtube video when you get yours.

No info on what sounds can be triggered, but when I tried the Steam one, I got bell, whistle, and volume up and down.

Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I too am wanting to hear it - this is the most exciting news I have received in the world of G for quite some time, it's been a long wait....

Now I wish I could sell/trade my current receivers for the sound units! DADERNIT!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, they won't be worth much, I'd say $30 each. 

Sell them now while Aristo is still out of the non-sound ones. 

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The new receiver has a switch on it to turn the sound off so that you can still use your favorite sound on it. They will not be making a unit without sound on it. We have them for $89.89ea or a 6 pack for $509.89 The set is $269.89


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

I ordered one of the receivers from Robby. Cant wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that is news! So no more low cost Revos? That's really going to make some people upset. 

So the street price jumps from $60 to $90. 

Hey, you're $14 less than Aristo! Way to go Robby! 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 16 Oct 2012 05:04 PM 
The new receiver has a switch on it to turn the sound off so that you can still use your favorite sound on it. They will not be making a unit without sound on it. We have them for $89.89ea or a 6 pack for $509.89 The set is $269.89 
What is the switch for? Just don't connect the speaker to the Revo output. Duh !


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, it's one of the famous Aristo slide switches... 

It's for a sound system that does not have a remote volume function or mute control. 

Hey, it's the cheapest 3 amp motor/sound decoder on the market. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof...that's a heck of a price point if all you need is "sound"...and aren't picky about fidelity.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79gawAwCikM&feature=youtu.be 

here you go..........


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not for me, I'm a DCC user and have better alternatives

But it's cheap, and it's a diesel sound, and will probably be fine for most people already sung the REVO. I hope they sell a ton of them. Motor and sound control at that price point is potentially a great idea


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I'll stick with QSI. The newer versions have more to offer. Later RJD


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup not for me either, sounds roughly like a sick vacuum cleaner.







Roughly.

Jethro


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

i Might replace the two REVO Receivers i have in Two Alco B just for the units engine sound but its not really impressive almost make's the Dallee sound card sound good. Defiantly don't have the need to drop my Phoenix sound cards its nice that its built in to the Receiver board and still at a lower cost a good attempt at sound.









Kevin


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Once again Guys,... 

''You get's what You pays fer''..... 


Dirk DMS Railway - Blog-spot

[Signature HTML code changed to correct formatting problems of subsequent posted replies; SteveC mod.][/i]


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, YouTube videos are hardly indicative of what something actually sounds like in person. A recording of a sound coming out of a speaker always loses something in translation no matter how good the sound, and given that there's no microphone anywhere near the speaker, this one's losing a LOT in translation. A QSI or Phoenix sound system would sound equally tinny in that environment. You've got to get the microphone mere inches from the speaker to have a hope of hearing what things truly sound like. That's why when I do my railroad videos I dub in prototype sounds. No matter how good the sound system, a recording of it never sounds faithful to what our ears hear. I'm working on a video I shot of my dad's railroad right now. The diesel loco has a QSI installed and sounds great in person, as you'd expect. On video, the thing sounds like a swarm of cicadas. Now I need to find my recordings of the EBT's M-7 so I can loop in real sounds. 

I'll reserve any comparative judgment until I hear one in the flesh. I don't think anyone is suffering the delusion that this will be on-par with QSI or Phoenix; I'm just glad to see Aristo's finally on the market after all the talk from various circles. I'm usually a self-described "sound snob," but I'm also frugal, and not every loco I build "needs" a $200 sound system. Something that's just going to run around the garden as I'm working in the yard or doesn't need to replicate every last hiss and pop. These should work very well in those installations, freeing up money for those locos which are more "interactive" when I run them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We understand all that Kevin, after the thousands of youtube videos posted on this site, and personally, over 10,000 posts, we all know it's not exactly the same thing. 

BUT, you can tell that a Dallee diesel horn sounds like someone strangling a duck, and more importantly, you could tell when the prime mover sounds stopped when the horn was honked. 

So, this post was just to get some preliminary information, and maybe reveal some basic information, i.e. does the unit speed up gradually, or does it notch like a real diesel. 

So, sit tight and let's see.. you are big buddies with Aristo, how come you don't already have one? 

And no one seems to have delusions on this thread, although there is something really weird about the formatting of your post... can you fix that? 


Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

The formatting change isn't caused by Kevin's posted reply any more than is yours. It's Dirk's signature at the bottom of his reply.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh. now it looks right... did you change something? 

Thanks Steve, ever-vigilant one! (edited from vigilante







)

I see now that the weird display was covering up Dirk's signature. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

"vigilant" I'll buy "vigilante" I don't think so.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry! stupid spell checker! 

Viligiant and a compliment was the intention.

Fixed 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like 3 different sound levels commandable from the unit.... strange, would think they could have done a simple volume up and volume down. 

Scott says that these will have firmware update capability... so I'd expect this is something they could add without new hardware. 

One thing to notice, the socket to plug in the external capacitors recommended by Aristo is missing! Looks like they ran out of space. 

Greg


----------

